# Nya playing



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

So I took a video of me playing with my newest female betta, Nya (yeah, very creative name on my part... but I named her Nya because she's curious and energetic like a kitty. Nya being a kind of cat noise if you get what I mean...) 

I wish I had taking a video of her the night before >.< She was much more curious and excited about the bubbles than when I took this video.

but here it is :3 enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gM6C6w4rhE


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Very cute


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Cute!!!! You should get her an air stone. She would LOVE that!!!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Aw so cute!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very cute video!


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Cute!!!! You should get her an air stone. She would LOVE that!!!


lol yeah  I had an airstone in there for a little while (because it was part of my under gravel filter) till I bought a side filter. She liked chasing the bubbles on the top of the surface xD I'll probably get her another airstone eventually!

And thank you everyone! ^.^


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Omg! That's adorable! xD
I'm going to get a dropper and do that to my Pebbles! Haha


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Very cute, I'll have to see if my males like chasing bubbles!


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

xD Ahaha, I've tried with my other fish and they all just attack the dropper thing lol


----------



## dadds (Jul 2, 2009)

nya is a awesome orange very cool video


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Shes adorable! What kind of female is she?


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

@dadds: She's actually pink, purple and white :O I think she seems a little orange because of the light. xD

@BettaSquirt: I believe the aquarium guy told me she was a veil tail xD


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Cool. Thanks. I want to get a female once i dont have my bettas anymore and I wanted that kind but i wasnt sure what kind it was. So thanks again.


----------

